# Praktica MTL3 Film Camera, help with film speed setting!



## shelh001 (Jun 18, 2012)

I recently purchased a Praktica MTL3, and I am fairly new to using cameras, therefore I would appreciate it if someone could help me figure out the film speed settings. What do the numbers on the dial mean? It has B, 1, 2, 4, 8, 15, 30, 0, 125, 250, 1000, then ASA and DIN? When do I adjust it and why? Also what does exposure mean? And does this relate to the film speed settings? 

Thanks!


----------



## compur (Jun 18, 2012)

shelh001 said:


> I recently purchased a Praktica MTL3, and I am fairly new to using cameras, therefore I would appreciate it if someone could help me figure out the film speed settings. What do the numbers on the dial mean? It has B, 1, 2, 4, 8, 15, 30, 0, 125, 250, 1000, then ASA and DIN? When do I adjust it and why? Also what does exposure mean? And does this relate to the film speed settings?
> 
> Thanks!



Those numbers are the shutter speeds, not the film speed. The film speed is in the little window on that knob. You pull up on the knob and rotate to set film speed.  You'll need a fresh battery in the camera for this to work.

A manual for your camera can be found here:
Praktica MTL 3


----------

